# Staying warm



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

There are vests you can get for dogs to help protect them. I can tell you that Max has been in some very cold water, even as a puppy, and never had a problem.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Does he already know how to swim?

When Molly was a very young puppy, before she knew how to swim, she was a little hesitant to go into cold water. Now, she will swim in a snowy lake that's partially frozen (for fun, not for training!), even when she was completely out of coat (no undercoat) and belly shaved from her spay surgery. She doesn't wear anything.


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Maybe he's not as cold as I thought then? I was thinking of getting waders to see if I could get him to come out to me and swim. It didn't occur to me that I would need to teach him to swim lol I feel retarded. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

MrsKuhn said:


> Maybe he's not as cold as I thought then? I was thinking of getting waders to see if I could get him to come out to me and swim. It didn't occur to me that I would need to teach him to swim lol I feel retarded.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He doesn't need to be taught how to swim, he just needs to realize he CAN swim! It would help to get in there with him. With my girl though, I just threw a ball.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I think swimming come naturally to Goldens. Max started out on a long lead on the edge of our local lake, and soon pushed himself into the deep water and started swimming. I really do not think they need to be taught. The just need a safe opportunity to try it. You are not a retard!!


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Vhuynh2 said:


> He doesn't need to be taught how to swim, he just needs to realize he CAN swim! It would help to get in there with him. With my girl though, I just threw a ball.


I've tried "coaxing" him in. So I have tired floating treats, toys as well as other dogs jumping in. He goes in to his belly and that's it. Once he gets to a point where he has to swim, he backs out or walks when he can.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Just last week, Danaruns told how she through a ball into a pond, and her year old Golden Gibbs jumped in and started swimming. It was his first time.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I think the cold water might be a factor if he doesn't know he can swim. Let him take his time. Once he figures it out, it will be hard to keep him out of the water.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-hunt-field/158122-introducing-pups-water.html

Evan has a nice video at the beginning of this thread that may help.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Is it really cold enough where you are for him to realistically need something to keep him warm in the water? If it's that cold, you should wait. You want swimming to be pleasurable and happy, not create an aversion and struggle.
If it's not that cold, he probably just needs to learn like the others suggestions.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

We have a rescue that was about 1-1/2 yrs old and had never learned to swim. Being older he was actually more difficult to get to swim. We put on our waders and had out other goldens swimming. Hunter was on a leash and we did have to tug him out into the water. When the bottom went out from under him as he got far enough out, he got that fear in his face. We just talked to him calmly and didn't make a fuss. He gradually got used to it in the next 10 minutes. Then when he came to shore we let him eat a salmon carcass washed up on shore and he was in heaven. He now associates swimming with eating rotten fish! What a happy guy he is when he swims now. So make a positive association. Get your waders on and try your puppy out.


----------

